# My book (philosophy) is officially out!



## Sue (May 19, 2013)

My book has now officially been released! It's apparently on the "New Releases" table in the center of Barnes and Noble stores in major markets.


----------



## Hera (May 19, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Heather (May 19, 2013)

So awesome! I actually thought you already had a few out!


----------



## Sue (May 19, 2013)

Well, this is actually my first single-author book. The rest are edited volumes.

Plus I thought "my book is out!" sounded better than "my fifth book is out!"


----------



## Justin (May 19, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## Sue (May 19, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## gonewild (May 19, 2013)

Sue said:


> Plus I thought "my book is out!" sounded better than "my fifth book is out!"



Is this some kind of Philosophy? oke:

Congrats!


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## gnathaniel (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations! That must feel pretty damn good. Nietzsche is one of my favorite philosophers, reading some of his works right after taking a Chinese religions class in UG kind of, well, blew my mind...


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2013)

Congrats. It looks interesting.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 21, 2013)

gnathaniel said:


> Nietzsche is one of my favorite philosophers, reading some of his works...blew my mind...



His philosophy blew his mind too. I prefer Socrates. He seems to have thought of everything, and asked all the deep questions. Every philosopher since has merely been refining his ideas. Of course, Plato might have been the real brain and Socrates the vehicle for the dialog.

Sue, I like format of your book in that it is asking the questions before suggesting answers. I think its questions which are important, not the arguments for the answers we would favor (for often no good reason) over others.


----------



## Sue (May 22, 2013)

Thanks again, everybody!

And, yeah, Tyrone, I think that's really important for exactly the reason you give—and for other reasons as well. Here, this is from my introduction to the book:

------

The questions I ask will sometimes be ambiguous. They will sometimes be frustrating, or leading. Some will have easy answers that are hard to explain, where some will be difficult to even get a grasp on. This is all on purpose. This isn’t a class—there’s not supposed to be a right answer that you’re trying to get—and philosophically valuable questions can be valuable because of what you have to go through to get them rather than because the answer is itself valuable. Keep in mind that in writing these questions, I am not always playing nice, or even playing fair. I am giving you a challenge and a direction for thought and discovery.
The “answers” I provide here are often not answers at all. I think that’s appropriate: these issues wouldn’t be philosophical issues at all if there were answers, especially answers that would fit into a single page (or a whole book). The perspectives included are not necessarily chosen because I think they are right, or because I think you’ll find them convincing, although that is certainly sometimes the case. But they are chosen primarily because they’re significant, plausible, and challenging—in short, worth working with and working through.


----------



## Sue (May 22, 2013)

Oh, and by the way, I also set up a Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/ThePhilosophersBookOfQuestionsAndAnswers

I'm hoping the page will be kind of a virtual philosophical discussion group, where readers can talk to one another (and with me) about the questions and topics in the book—and about others, not in the book!


----------



## ZWUM (May 22, 2013)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Shiva (May 24, 2013)

Good luck with it!


----------

